

Ask HN: neoliberal policies as compared to socialist policies? - AnSyn

Ask HN: What has been the influence of neoliberal policies as compared to socialist policies in various parts of the world?
======
Yaa101
That they are both horrible and imbalanced.

It's "who cares about poor people" vs. "who cares about rich people"

I would hope for the coming 30 years that we elect moderate politicians
instead of radicals, like in the last 30 years, but probably my hope is idle.

